# Hochspannungsprüfung



## Jumper (12 April 2006)

Kann mir einer sagen ob es einem elektrischen Gerät schadet wenn man eine Hochspannungsprüfung mehrmahls durchführt??
Und weshalb werden die Bauteile durch die Prüfung eigentlich nicht zerstört wenn die Spannung viel höher ist als die normale Spannung


----------



## afk (12 April 2006)

Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen ob es einem elektrischen Gerät schadet wenn man eine Hochspannungsprüfung mehrmahls durchführt??
> Und weshalb werden die Bauteile durch die Prüfung eigentlich nicht zerstört wenn die Spannung viel höher ist als die normale Spannung


Bei der Hochspannungsprüfung wird normalerweise die Isolation geprüft, daher sollte dabei eigentlich niemals ein schädlicher Strom fließen, und nur aufgrund des elektrischen Feldes sollten dabei auch keine Bauteile zerstört werden, sonst ist irgend etwas faul. Dementsprechend darf ein Gerät auch bei mehrfacher Hochspannungsprüfung keinen Schaden nehmen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (12 April 2006)

Warum werden dadurch keine Bauteile zerstört?
In erster Linie darum weil die Geräte im Sinne der CE-Normung,
schaltungstechnisch für eine solche Prüfung ausgelegt sind.

[Persönlich Ein]
Allerdings wenigstens bei FU's und Schaltnetzteilen habe ich immer
ein schlechtes Gewissen bei dieser Prüfung.
[Persönlich Aus]

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## afk (12 April 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden dadurch keine Bauteile zerstört?
> In erster Linie darum weil die Geräte im Sinne der CE-Normung,
> schaltungstechnisch für eine solche Prüfung ausgelegt sind.


Ich habe zwar vor ca. 17 Jahren das letzte Hochspannungsprüfgerät in Betrieb genommen, aber zumindest damals haben wir beim Zusammenbauen der Geräte immer gedacht, die werden zur Überprüfung der Isolation verwendet, und nicht zum Stressen von Bauteilen. 

Spaß beiseite, die Hochspannung wird ja normalerweise zwischen Netzeingang einerseits und Gehäuse oder Ausgang andererseits angelegt. Bei der Prüfung zum Gehäuse wird die Isolation zwischen den Schaltungsteilen auf der Netzeingangsseite und dem Gehäuse geprüft, das hat eher was mit einer Prüfung des mechanischen Aufbaus und weniger mit der Schaltungstechnik zu tun. Bei der Prüfung gegen den Ausgang spielt die Durchschlagfestigkeit von Trafos, Übertragern, usw. sowie ggf. das Platinenlayout schon eher eine Rolle, letztendlich ist das aber auch nur ein Test, ob die Isolation (z.B. Abstand von Leiterbahnen, etc.) ausreichend ist.



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> [Persönlich Ein]
> Allerdings wenigstens bei FU's und Schaltnetzteilen habe ich immer
> ein schlechtes Gewissen bei dieser Prüfung.
> [Persönlich Aus]


Weil es dem FU nicht gefallen könnte, oder weil der Anwender Boogie Woogie tanzt, wenn der FU trotz HV-Prüfung nicht OK ist ?  


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (12 April 2006)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es dem FU nicht gefallen könnte, oder weil der Anwender Boogie Woogie tanzt, wenn der FU trotz HV-Prüfung nicht OK ist ?
> Gruß Axel


Gut geschrieben, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind wenigstens in diesen Bauteilen,
FU und Schaltnetzteil relativ viele Bauteile gegen Erde.
Z.B. diverse Kondensatore in Netzfiltern ...
Der guten alten Klappertechnik wird sowas im Regelfall natürlich egal sein, bzw. kann man bei diesen
Bauteilen dann wirklich auf Verdrahtungsfehler etc. schließen.

Allerdings glaube ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das es sogar zulässig ist,
solche Bauteile die möglicherweise Sensibel bei der Hochspannungsprüfung 
reagieren, abzuklemmen.

Wenn ich FU's habe, mache ich eigentlich grundsätzlich eine Ableitstrommessung,
diese ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso aussagekräftiger (bei FU'S).

Mfg


----------



## afk (13 April 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings glaube ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das es sogar zulässig ist, solche Bauteile die möglicherweise Sensibel bei der Hochspannungsprüfung reagieren, abzuklemmen.


Das würde mich aber zumindest überraschen, da eine Hochspannungsprüfung nach meinem Verständnis nur dann was bringt, wenn das Gerät im Auslieferungszustand getestet wird. Schließlich soll damit eine mögliche Gefahr für den Anwender erkannt und verhindert werden, und dem bringt es ja nichts, das der Rest von dem Gerät ordentlich funktionieren würde, während er wegen einem defekten Netzfilter ein wenig vor sich hinzappelt ...



			
				MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich FU's habe, mache ich eigentlich grundsätzlich eine Ableitstrommessung, diese ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso aussagekräftiger (bei FU'S).


Demnach stellt Ihr keine FU's her, sondern setzt sie in Anlagen ein, oder ? 


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (13 April 2006)

> Demnach stellt Ihr keine FU's her, sondern setzt sie in Anlagen ein, oder ?



Ja genau wir setzten FU's nur ein, stellen selbst aber keine her.

Vielleicht haben wir ja auch unterschiedliche Dinge gemeint, du sprichst mehr oder weniger von einer HV-Geräteprüfung,
und ich von der HV-Schaltschrankprüfung.


----------



## afk (13 April 2006)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben wir ja auch unterschiedliche Dinge gemeint, du sprichst mehr oder weniger von einer HV-Geräteprüfung, und ich von der HV-Schaltschrankprüfung.


Genau so ist es, aber trotzdem gut, daß wir mal darüber gesprochen haben ...  


Gruß Axel


----------

